# Staroptions/reservation question



## armlem2 (Jul 22, 2006)

If someone owns 2 starwood properties with a total of 148100 staroptions, lets say one for 81000 somewhere (broadway or VV) and one for 67100 for a one bedroom during platinum season at a high demand resort (Harborside Kirkland or Maui, etc.) Can you join them and request a 2 bedroom for 148100 at 12 mths out at the higher demand resort?

If so, buying a cheap resale for 81000 (2-3500), then buying 67100 at a high demand resort during peak season from developer while getting the resale requalifed would be an ideal way to get 148100 during prime season and probably ending up costing a lot less in final analysis?  Comments?

thanks


----------



## Pedro (Jul 22, 2006)

armlem2 said:
			
		

> If someone owns 2 starwood properties with a total of 148100 staroptions, lets say one for 81000 somewhere (broadway or VV) and one for 67100 for a one bedroom during platinum season at a high demand resort (Harborside Kirkland or Maui, etc.) Can you join them and request a 2 bedroom for 148100 at 12 mths out at the higher demand resort?


I don't believe you can do that. You can reserve 12-months out at the resort where you own, for the season you own, and for the type of villa you own (in you own a lockoff, you can reserve either side or both sides). Otherwise, you have to wait until the 8-month mark to request a reservation.


----------



## seenett (Jul 22, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> I don't believe you can do that. You can reserve 12-months out at the resort where you own, for the season you own, and for the type of villa you own (in you own a lockoff, you can reserve either side or both sides). Otherwise, you have to wait until the 8-month mark to request a reservation.



This is exactly right.  I'm sure the 12 and 8 month rules were designed, in part, to prevent this.

Here's a new wrinkle, though:  Starwood currently does not allow "resale" StarOptions to be combined with other resale (or developer) StarOptions unless the member has Elite status.

So, in the OP's example, the StarOptions can not be combined into 148,100 at all!  At best, the owner could reserve a seperate one bedroom and a seperate studio in Ka'anapali at the 8 month - with no assurance of those rooms even being in the same building.


----------



## BradC (Jul 22, 2006)

seenett said:
			
		

> Here's a new wrinkle, though:  Starwood currently does not allow "resale" StarOptions to be combined with other resale (or developer) StarOptions unless the member has Elite status.


What?  Where did this new information come from?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 22, 2006)

seenett said:
			
		

> This is exactly right.  I'm sure the 12 and 8 month rules were designed, in part, to prevent this.
> 
> Here's a new wrinkle, though:  Starwood currently does not allow "resale" StarOptions to be combined with other resale (or developer) StarOptions unless the member has Elite status.
> 
> So, in the OP's example, the StarOptions can not be combined into 148,100 at all!  At best, the owner could reserve a seperate one bedroom and a seperate studio in Ka'anapali at the 8 month - with no assurance of those rooms even being in the same building.



Chris, if the 1st resale was "requalified" by purchasing another interval from the developer, would the 1st timeshare therefore not be considered in this equation as a resale? It would be reinstated with Starpoint conversion and Staroptions assigned. Just wondering if a requalified sale would count toward combining Staroptions.


----------



## seenett (Jul 22, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Chris, if the 1st resale was "requalified" by purchasing another interval from the developer, would the 1st timeshare therefore not be considered in this equation as a resale? It would be reinstated with Starpoint conversion and Staroptions assigned. Just wondering if a requalified sale would count toward combining Staroptions.



I'm not sure - I will try to find out - but it may be difficult to even talk to someone at S*wood who knows what "requalifying" is.  My gut feeling is that since they are very much pushing the Elite program , they are eager to help people achive this staus through whatever combination of resale and developer purchases possible.  If your total StarOptions don't add up to Elite status, you might be out of luck.  But it only takes 159,000 StarOptions to be elite; that will qualify most multiple week owners.


----------



## duke (Jul 23, 2006)

seenett said:
			
		

> Here's a new wrinkle, though:  Starwood currently does not allow "resale" StarOptions to be combined with other resale (or developer) StarOptions unless the member has Elite status.



I think you are referring to a Mandatory Resale that has NOT been requalified as a direct sale.  In that case you may be correct.  However, once a resale is requalified as a direct sale all StarOptions are the same.


----------



## MATTOH (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by seenett
Here's a new wrinkle, though: Starwood currently does not allow "resale" StarOptions to be combined with other resale (or developer) StarOptions unless the member has Elite status.



Chris --

We own three weeks (1 EOY odd bought direct, 1 EOY odd bought resale, and 1 EY bought resale).  In 2005, we combined Staroptions without any problem to take two vacations.  In 2007, we are planning to combine Staroptions to take one long vacation in Maui.  Obviously your post scares the hell out of me.  If anyone else had posted this info I would have just dismissed it, but since you wrote the FAQ on SVN I am concerned.  Please provide details.

Thanks.

-- Matt


----------



## luvmyboys (Aug 3, 2006)

I was just informed by starwood that they could not combine my weeks b/c it was purchased resale - they said I would have to use the points separately (I could book 3 days with one and 4 days with the other but could not book a full week).


----------



## seenett (Aug 4, 2006)

I am still awaiting more info from Starwood about this.  I did not post details because I did not have them at the time - and I still don't.  My hunch is that this is another of Starwood's growing pains which has yet to be fully worked out.


----------



## kristencostello (Sep 8, 2006)

I recently purchased a resale at Vistana Villages, thinking that I would be able to combine my 81,000 options (this was a developer purchase) plus the 67,100 options from my resale purchase and SVO told me (today, Friday, September 8) that they will NOT combine the options for those two weeks because they said my resale was unauthorized!  I am majorly bummed out.  I even requested to speak to a manager just to make sure.  The manager told me that I could make two reservations for the same week at the same resort and then link the reservations together so that we could make the two one bedroom units into a two bedroom.  ARGHHHHH.  Is this something new or has Starwood always gone by this?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 8, 2006)

What do they mean by 'unauthorized'?  Makes no sense - don't they authorize it by not activating their ROFR?  If the deed is transferred into your name by SVO - isn't it authorized?

I would insist on clarity on this issue - I have found that I can ask SVO/SVN the same question and get different answers.  If this is true - then how is it different that the SVN resale sticky that says that this can be done?  Does it mean that when buying from SVO you first must get authorization to qualify your resale?

Interesting - I would be bummed also if this was an expectation. I am in favor of resale purchases only,and see little reason to buy from SVO - this enforces this even more if they won't allow conversion - really no reason for me to ever buy from SVO directly.


----------

